# Helpp!!!!



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys I need some help because I keep lousing fish. I have a 100g reef tank and the first 6 fish I perchised for the tank are still alive and well but since then I have lost 5 fish that I have no idea what happend to them and haven't been able to find them. And all these times I was only go e for a few hours and when I left the fish were eating and looked happy. Now I have no Iidea why my first 6 fish which is a Purple tang, 2 baby gold bar maroons and 3 green cromis have had no problems. The Purple tang does have a pecking order but thats because they are more aggresive but the other fish don't pick on anyone so I'm really confused. If u have had a problem like this plese respond with your story I would really appreciate some some direction on what to do or look for.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What fish did you add that you lost?


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have Lost 1 powder blue tang, 1 flame angle, 1 sand sifting goby,1 biocolor angle and 1 potter's Wrasse


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It sounds like you are new"ish" to the hobby.

A few things:

Power Blue tang is not an easy fish to keep, especially when you have a purple tang picking on it.

Sand sifting gobies often perish in tanks that are not at least 6 months old due to lack of food.

Potters leopard wrasse is also not an easy fish to keep, and you must ensure you have a deep sand bed with sugar sized grains.

As for the others (and other possible problems), it could be that you: are buying unhealthy fish, are not feeding them appropriately, your water quality is bad, you have incompatible coral/fish, you have disease in your tank, and on and on.

If you want more help, you will have to provide some more detail.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

My tank has been up and going for 4 months now and all the other fish are healthy and happy I get my water checked regularly at big Al's and it's always good. My other 75 gallon I have had going now for about a year and a half and have had no problems so I'm really confused.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Do me a favour and go and buy some test kits to test your water


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Will do I just feel like I am picky and over look the color. But I'll deffently start trying because it is alought more beneficial


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

my two cents about BA's

When I first got into SW I took a sample of water to BA's after a month to see how the levels were and the girl I handed it to came back 2 minutes later and said "it's fine"

"It's Fine" doesn't really tell me if there's a problem or not. 

I now own 6 different testing kits and rarely step into BA's due to their lack of knowledge and lack of care.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you quarantine your fish when you first bring them home?


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

I do have to say one thing about the BA in Barrie is the people that work there have great knowledge of both sault water and fresh water and every time I get my water changed they will do it with me right there and explane as they go step by step it usually takes 10-15 min for them. And no I only quarantined my purple tang because I noticed when I got it that she had Ich. Should I quarantine every fish I get for about a week?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Dirty weaponry9 said:


> I do have to say one thing about the BA in Barrie is the people that work there have great knowledge of both sault water and fresh water and every time I get my water changed they will do it with me right there and explane as they go step by step it usually takes 10-15 min for them. And no I only quarantined my purple tang because I noticed when I got it that she had Ich. *Should I quarantine every fish I get for about a week?*


4-6 weeks. I have only made 1 exception and that is my leopard wrasse because they do terrible in QT. But I then treated my whole tank for worms with prazipro.

here is a good read for you:
http://www.reefland.com/forum/marin...-treatment/19255-fish-quarantine-process.html


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok that's good to know, I will start doing that then. It's crazy because I started this thread because I thought the potter wrassie I bought 2 days ago died or something because I couldn't find it anywhere just like the others and when my lights came on this mornning there it was. So I am really happy and the fish looks fine and is eating so all is well right now. I am Going to take everything u guys told me and make sure I do it from now on. I really appreciate the help and if u guys have any other suggestions on things I should do please feel free. I'm not new but still have alought of learning to do. I am also going through AEOLID NUDIBRANCH problems which I have been pulling out by tweezers but any other info I'd appreciate.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

The Potters Wrasse sleeps in the sandbed. That's why you couldn't find it lol. Make sure you have a good couple of inches of sand everywhere.

Just as an FYI, don't ever go digging around for it. It uses the sand to hide when stressed as well as a place to sleep. Be happy it came out so fast. My leopard wrassse hid in the sand for a month before it came out.

You should look into the lepoard wrasse primer on reef central to learn more about your fish! There is a huge wealth of info. Yours is the Macropharyngodon geoffroy.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1486086

You will also want to consider treating your tank for worms as Macropharyngodon are notorious for having internal worms. No Idea if your LFS treated them for it or not. Most use prazipro. You will find info on them in the leopard wrasse primer thread.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

That is so cool I had no idea they did that thanks for the great info.


----------

